# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  سوال درباره برنامه ریزی کنکور مجدد

## .Mohamad.

باسلام. 
بنده دانشجوی نوبت دوم هستم
متولد 74 هستم و اینطور که از مشاوران پرسیدم مشکلی در کنکور مجدد من نیست. ( باید ترم دوم سال بعد مرخصی بگیرم )

حالا

من شاغل هم هستم.

سوالی که از مشاوران عزیز و گرانقدر دارم :

تابستان چه درس هایی را بخوانم ؟

از شروع مهر چه درس هایی را بخوانم ؟

من قصد شرکت در آزمون ندارم. فقط آزمون های جامع سنجش ( البته دفترچه های کانون سال های گذشته خودمو دارم )


با تشکر

----------


## .Mohamad.

لطفا راهنمایی کنید

سپاس

----------


## .Mohamad.

و به نظر شما مشاور خوب است؟
من سال کنکورم مشاور داشتم ولی واقعا ناراضی بودم چون کار خاصی نمیکرد

----------


## Mersad95

سلام دوست عزیز سعی بشه پایه بیشترشو بخونید تو تابستون و  ادبیاتو و زیست رو موضوعی بخونید بار عربیم ببندید از مهر هم با برنامه کانون پیش برید و دروس رو برا خودتون شخصی سازی کنید'

----------


## artim

> باسلام. 
> بنده دانشجوی نوبت دوم هستم
> متولد 74 هستم و اینطور که از مشاوران پرسیدم مشکلی در کنکور مجدد من نیست. ( باید ترم دوم سال بعد مرخصی بگیرم )
> 
> حالا
> 
> من شاغل هم هستم.
> 
> سوالی که از مشاوران عزیز و گرانقدر دارم :
> ...


در تابستان سعی کن دروس پایه رو بخونی و به اندازه وقتی که برای اختصاصی ها میذاری نصفش رو برا عمومی ها بذار
در ازمون ازمایشی حتما از مهر شرکت کن
و برنامه راهبردی قلمچی یا گزینه دو رو بگیر و از روش جلو برو

----------


## Dayi javad

> و به نظر شما مشاور خوب است؟
> من سال کنکورم مشاور داشتم ولی واقعا ناراضی بودم چون کار خاصی نمیکرد


بستگی به شرایط شما داره !! سطح درستون یا وقت آزادتون واس مطالعه !!

مشاور داریم تا مشاور !! 

بعضی مشاورا هستن ی جدول برنامه ریزی میدن و دیگ تمام !!

بعضی مشاورا هستن هم برنامهمیدن هم راهنمایی میکننن!! نقاط قوت و ضعف شما رو برسی میکنن تا متوجه بشن چ جور برنامه ای متناسب با ویژگی های شماس !
حتی خصوصیات اخلاقی و رفتاری فرد رو هم میپرسه تا دقیق بتونه کمک کنه !!( اینجور مشاورا خیلی کم متاسفانه )

نمیخام تبلیغ کنم ب قرآن ولی استاد افشار من ی ماه پارسال شهریور مشاوره گرفتم باهاشون !

بهم میگفت حتی وقتایی که عادت داری کار خاصی بکنی یا حتی چای خوردنت و بهم بگو !!

ولی متاسفانه من درس نخوندم !!

من دوهفته طبق برنامه ایشون پیش رفتم ی عالمه درس خوندم شاید تو اون دو هفته اندازه ی چن ماه ک خودم درس میخوندم درس خوندم و واقعا پشیمون شدم !

ولی هزینه ها گرون دیگ مشاور نگرفتم

----------


## konkurbank

چون فارغ التحصيل هستيد لازم نيست حتما از پايه شروع كنيد ولي حتما پيش نياز ها رو در دروس مختلف از مشاوران بپرسيد و رعايت كنيد...
بنابراين نيازي نيست كه تابستون يه چيز خاص بخونيد و از مهر يه چيز جديد ديگه....

----------


## .Mohamad.

اقای افشار قیمتشون بالاست

به نظرتون اقای علی سلیمانی برای شرایط من مناسب اند؟

----------


## .Mohamad.

> در تابستان سعی کن دروس پایه رو بخونی و به اندازه وقتی که برای اختصاصی ها میذاری نصفش رو برا عمومی ها بذار
> در ازمون ازمایشی حتما از مهر شرکت کن
> و برنامه راهبردی قلمچی یا گزینه دو رو بگیر و از روش جلو برو


به نظرتون گزینه۲ و سنجش از کانون بهتر نیست؟مخصوصا برای فارغ التحصیلان؟

----------


## artim

> اقای افشار قیمتشون بالاست
> 
> به نظرتون اقای علی سلیمانی برای شرایط من مناسب اند؟


ایشون صلاحیت خوبی ندارن

----------


## artim

> به نظرتون گزینه۲ و سنجش از کانون بهتر نیست؟مخصوصا برای فارغ التحصیلان؟


ازموناش بله
اما من برنامه راهبردیشون رو گفتم

----------


## .Mohamad.

> ایشون صلاحیت خوبی ندارن


شما چه کسی رو پیشنهاد میکنید که قیمت مناسبی هم داشته باشن؟

----------


## .Mohamad.

> ازموناش بله
> اما من برنامه راهبردیشون رو گفتم


میشه منظورتون رو بیشتر توضیح بدید؟ 
ممنون از شما

----------


## .Mohamad.

و درضمن
معدل کتبی نهایی من ۱۵/۵ هست
شانس برای پزشکی دارم؟

----------


## artim

> میشه منظورتون رو بیشتر توضیح بدید؟ 
> ممنون از شما


بله شانس دارین
یکسری برنامه هست که از روی آنها بودجه بندی ازمون ها مشخص میشه
منظور اون برنامه ها هست که بگیرین و طبق بودجه بندی هاش پیش برین که نظم درسی داشته باشین

----------


## .Mohamad.

اهان. متوجه شدم

ممنون از شما دوست عزیز

----------


## Yaas

سلام.معلومه که میتونید قبول بشید به شرطی که به هدفتون ایمان داشته باشید و تا جایی که توان دارید تلاش کنید.
برای تابستون با توجه به فرصتی که مونده سعی کنید فصلایی که نیاز به کار و مرور بیشتری دارند رو بخونید.مثلا خودم اگه بخوام بگم
ریاضی:مشتق و کاربرد،امار،هندسه
فیزیک:نور و اینه و عدسی،دینامیک،فصل نیروها
زیست:فصل هایی که مطالب پایه ای دارند.یک و دو و هشت پیشپنج سومیک و دو و سه دوم
شیمی:محلول ها،اسید و باز،ترکیبات کووالانسی
در کنارش اگه قرابت و قواعد عربی رو یه دور بخونید که عالی میشه
.اگه ازمون شرکت نمیکنید حتما برنامه ازمون قلمچی رو از سایت کانون دانلود کنید و با اون پیش برید تا نظم و ترتیب داشته باشید
.دفتر برنامه ریزی هم برای افزایش ساعت مطالعه عالیه
.موفق باشید

----------


## .Mohamad.

> سلام.معلومه که میتونید قبول بشید به شرطی که به هدفتون ایمان داشته باشید و تا جایی که توان دارید تلاش کنید.برای تابستون با توجه به فرصتی که مونده سعی کنید فصلایی که نیاز به کار و مرور بیشتری دارند رو بخونید.مثلا خودم اگه بخوام بگمریاضی:مشتق و کاربرد،امار،هندسهفیزیک:نو   و اینه و عدسی،دینامیک،فصل نیروهازیست:فصل هایی که مطالب پایه ای دارند.یک و دو و هشت پیشپنج سومیک و دو و سه دومشیمی:محلول ها،اسید و باز،ترکیبات کووالانسیدر کنارش اگه قرابت و قواعد عربی رو یه دور بخونید که عالی میشه.اگه ازمون شرکت نمیکنید حتما برنامه ازمون قلمچی رو از سایت کانون دانلود کنید و با اون پیش برید تا نظم و ترتیب داشته باشید.دفتر برنامه ریزی هم برای افزایش ساعت مطالعه عالیه.موفق باشید


با تشکر.نظر بسیار عالی است
اما

اگر بخواهم مثلا اسیدوباز شیمی را بخوانم ، برنامه راهبردی کانون مباحث دیگریست.
با این موضوع چکار کنم؟

----------


## Yaas

تابستون این فصلا رو بخونید.

از مهر با برنامه ازمون پیش برید.

اگه اینارو بخونید کارتون در طول سال خیلی سبک میشه.

من امسال کنکور دادم  چهارسال هم قلمچی بودم هر راهنمایی خواستید خوشحال میشم کمک کنم.

----------


## .Mohamad.

> تابستون این فصلا رو بخونید.
> 
> از مهر با برنامه ازمون پیش برید.
> 
> اگه اینارو بخونید کارتون در طول سال خیلی سبک میشه.
> 
> من امسال کنکور دادم  چهارسال هم قلمچی بودم هر راهنمایی خواستید خوشحال میشم کمک کنم.


از شما و دیگر دوستان عزیز متشکرم


ی سوال

نظرتون راجع اقای بدیعی ،مشاور تحصیلی چیه؟

----------


## Yaas

مشاور برای کسی که انگیزه کافی داره لزومی نداره.پیشنهادم اینه تاپیک های خوب این انجمن رو بخونید و نکاتشو تو یه دفترچه بنویسید.مفیدترین کاری که برای کنکورم کردم همین بود.برنامه فرصت برابر هم هرروز هست نیازتون به مشاور رفع میشه تا حدودی.اما در اخر تصمیم‌ نهایی با شماست.

----------


## Ultra

> بستگی به شرایط شما داره !! سطح درستون یا وقت آزادتون واس مطالعه !!
> 
> مشاور داریم تا مشاور !! 
> 
> بعضی مشاورا هستن ی جدول برنامه ریزی میدن و دیگ تمام !!
> 
> بعضی مشاورا هستن هم برنامهمیدن هم راهنمایی میکننن!! نقاط قوت و ضعف شما رو برسی میکنن تا متوجه بشن چ جور برنامه ای متناسب با ویژگی های شماس !
> حتی خصوصیات اخلاقی و رفتاری فرد رو هم میپرسه تا دقیق بتونه کمک کنه !!( اینجور مشاورا خیلی کم متاسفانه )
> 
> ...


افشار چقدر هزینه واسه مشاوره میگیره؟

----------


## emprator227

> ایشون صلاحیت خوبی ندارن


میشه دلیلتون رو بپرسم برای این حرف؟
اگر جاش اینحا نیست توی پیام خصوصی بگید.

----------

